# how to run 8mm spacers in the front?



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i need 8mm spacers in the front but they dont allow enough hubring for the wheel to rest on...that said how would one go about making this work?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

There used to be a company (maybe H&R, maybe ECS) that made 8mm with a hubcentric lip on it. If not, either go smaller or step up to 10mm


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

in that case I might go 5mm. I know ecs doesnt make em cause Im on their website right now:laugh: taxi_dub's 337 was running 8mm's in the front so Im just curious how, if at all, it would be possible.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

BAM!
http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-162555716-5x100-DR-571mm-CB-8mm-wheel-spacers-for-Audi-MkI-TT.aspx
thanks for the input about h&r


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

****...I just found them on ecs under "H&R" :banghead:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

docterelliott said:


> ****...I just found them on ecs under "H&R" :banghead:


I know... Isn't it nice figuring something out on your own? :beer:


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

ECS does not offer 8mm hubcentric. Just ordered 7mm spacers and already want to dump them because of this. Either order 5mm or smaller spacers from them, or check out BlackForestIndustries.com . They make most of all of their spacers hubcentric. :thumbup:


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

no ecs does sell them. if you go to spacers, at the top there will be the option to choose ecs spacers or h&r spacers. choose h&r. then go down to the 8mm spacers. they will have non hubcentric 8mm spacers and below that they will have 8mm spacers with a hubcentric ring. I also found them at achtuning.com


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> ECS does not offer 8mm hubcentric.


If this was a game show, you would have lost.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES246/

But you are right about BFI

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfiwhsp8mm54.html


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> If this was a game show, you would have lost.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES246/
> 
> ...


I was referring to ECS brand, but I suppose you're right. :beer:


----------



## DustedYou (Jan 21, 2011)

docterelliott 
Did you end up going with the 8mm spacers up front? If so which ones did you get, I have the same dilemma as you.


----------

